# Im moving to Malaga and Id like to make some friends



## scared (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello Iv never joined anything like this before so I dont know if anyone will even answer me? Im moving to Malaga the first week of January 2013 to work in the Technologia parque in campanillas and I dont know anybody there! which to be honest is scarey!  I would very much like to make some friends or have someone to meet up with there that hopefully I will meet here before I go ! 
I surpose I should mention that that Im a woman traveling there alone ohwell::
so if you are living in that area and fancy meeting up then please write to me hereray2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scared said:


> Hello Iv never joined anything like this before so I dont know if anyone will even answer me? Im moving to Malaga the first week of January 2013 to work in the Technologia parque in campanillas and I dont know anybody there! which to be honest is scarey!  I would very much like to make some friends or have someone to meet up with there that hopefully I will meet here before I go !
> I surpose I should mention that that Im a woman traveling there alone ohwell::
> so if you are living in that area and fancy meeting up then please write to me hereray2:


:welcome:

that does sound scary - exciting though :clap2:


we have quite a few members in that area - have a read of these threads, add some comments & probably some of the locals will pop up!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...2-wanting-meet-new-friends-costa-del-sol.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...learn-spanish-improve-intercambio-m-laga.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...eet-english-speaking-friends-malaga-area.html


----------



## scared (Dec 20, 2012)

wow that was quick for someone to rely to me!!! thank you I will check out the threads you sent me


----------



## MelodyNelson (Dec 31, 2012)

scared said:


> Hello Iv never joined anything like this before so I dont know if anyone will even answer me? Im moving to Malaga the first week of January 2013 to work in the Technologia parque in campanillas and I dont know anybody there! which to be honest is scarey!  I would very much like to make some friends or have someone to meet up with there that hopefully I will meet here before I go !
> I surpose I should mention that that Im a woman traveling there alone ohwell::
> so if you are living in that area and fancy meeting up then please write to me hereray2:


Hello, I'm also moving to Malaga in the first week of January too (for a teaching job) and I'm also getting pretty scared - I've never even been there before! :-D So if you'd like to meet up over there, that would be great!


----------



## Yolanda-85 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi! I´m interested in meeting new people from England. I want to improve my english. I´m spanish. If you want to meet me, let me know. Welcome to Malaga!


----------



## Buttons182 (Feb 25, 2013)

scared said:


> Hello Iv never joined anything like this before so I dont know if anyone will even answer me? Im moving to Malaga the first week of January 2013 to work in the Technologia parque in campanillas and I dont know anybody there! which to be honest is scarey!  I would very much like to make some friends or have someone to meet up with there that hopefully I will meet here before I go !
> I surpose I should mention that that Im a woman traveling there alone ohwell::
> so if you are living in that area and fancy meeting up then please write to me hereray2:


Hi,

How has the move gone? How have you found Malaga? I'm looking to move there in a few weeks for a number of reasons but don't actually know anyone there! It sounds like I'm in the same boat you were when you posted the above and wondered how you found it?

I'm traveling over on the 2march to the 10th staying in nijera for most of it and a night in Malaga to finish as I'd like to find somewhere to settle that gives me the chance to embrace the culture, language etc but, because I won't understand the language at first, won't cut me off from everyone...and I won't die under a rock somewhere!..I'm a tad pensive!

Would love to hear from you whether you are still there or have moved on, either way I'm sure you'd be a great sours of info and if you're still there I'd hopefully give a mutually beneficial exchange and possible friendship.

Hope to talk to you soon,

John


----------

